# Picture option not on Outlook Insert menu--can't paste except from an email



## libbyinabq (May 19, 2003)

I can no longer find a "picture" option on the Outlook or Outlook EXpress, Insert menu. I used to embed photos.

When I copy and paste from Powerpoint or the XP picture viewer (for saved photos,) it DOESN'T HAPPEN! An attached file is created, but that is all. I CAN paste in clips from Word or any captured view from Snag it.

Is this a problem caused by Xp updates to Outlook Express or Office updates to Outlook? I ran across this opinion while searching this site.

Is there a way to get around this situation without requiring an extra program?

Thank you for any help you can give me--I feel I am overlooking the obvious.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Do you mean it is "grayed out" in OE? Or actually missing? Are you sure you are not in Plain Text Mode rather than HTML mode?

Tools--->Options. Send Tab.

sekirt


----------



## libbyinabq (May 19, 2003)

I remember being able to insert a picture or to attach it and Outlook is what I have used since 1996 at least. Am I just imagining things?

There is no option in either program. How do people send pictures using outlook? This is outlook 2000 and O.E. for XP.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

It is strange that 2 unrelated programs would *both* lose the ability to attach or embed graphics.

What happened at the time this malfunction showed up? Did you have any virus or install security software? Go through all the settings and see if they are correct. Also, with XP you can do a system restore back before this happened and see if that helps.

sekirt


----------



## libbyinabq (May 19, 2003)

I have checked settings repeatedly, in light of similar problems reported in forums.

I am teaching a windows xp class at a Senior center. All 12 PCs act the same. Their menus do not provide this "insert in message" type option. I wondered if Microsoft took the capability out with security updates. 

I have wondered if I were just imagining the capability I used to have.

I have looked at their html settings, etc. too. They use spybot, adaware, keep virus settings up to date, defrag regularly, download updates, etc. --regular maintenance. 

When it happened, I don't know--I have not inserted anything from the hard drive for a long time--just copied pics from emails or used snag it to capture a web page graphic. I have never been able to save an animated gif, so I save all pics in a folder in Outlook--they have been working for years so...

When I wrote the training manual last December, it worked, and I have proof: I have the graphics of the steps to insert a picture in outlook express from a file on the hard drive and I did it at that time. The evidence is saved in the manual's instructions --page 91! Today I can't do it--on the same load of Win XP, same PC !!

I installed spybot recently, Word perfect...zonealarm, spyhunter... but I don't know when this started since I don't usually insert pics in the message from my hard drive. Any why don't the classroom PCs do it, either?

I hate to go to class Wednesday and tell them I no longer how they can follow the instructions on page 91!! But--I no longer have an IT department to go to for the answers since I am retired. Sure miss those guys!

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks for the additional important information! One PC is quirky. 12 PC's is a different story.

Look for some program that has disabled the option to embed graphics. Someone with more detailed knowledge of Spybot, Ad Aware, Firewall or anti-virus programs. If Hotbar is installed, it causes problems like that. If it is from an MS Update, I am not aware of one causing this problem.

It could be the permanent internet explorer immunity settings from Spybot? 

sekirt


----------



## libbyinabq (May 19, 2003)

thanks for the thoughts...

I will keep looking for a solution...Maybe spybot immunized against a file extension?


----------



## suffolksilv (Jan 23, 2004)

I have the insert facility in OE and can select a file to insert but all anyone gets is a graphic placeholder (the dreaded red cross)


----------

